# USB-Tastatur an Fernseher anschließen?



## Taraman (28. Dezember 2011)

*USB-Tastatur an Fernseher anschließen?*

Guten Tag,
da es sehr Mühsam ist Bei unserem neuen TV-Gerät, einem LG 42LW470S, weshalb ich auf die Idee kam einfach meine USB-Tastatur vom Pc anzuschließen, gesagt getan, und es Passierte, nichts
Nach dem ich nach längerem suchen Bemerkte, dass bereits mehrere mit diesem Problem Zukämpfen haben, aber nie eine Antwort auf ihre Frage bekamen, dachte ich mir ich frag einfach mal hier nach! 

PS: die Rechtschreibfehler sind nur einem Bug meiner Tastatur zu zuschreiben


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: USB-Tastatur an Fernseher anschließen?*

Das wäre mir neu das an einem TV eine Tastatur was bringen sollte, wie denn auch da ist ja so nix drinnen was es umsetzen könnte


----------



## Taraman (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: USB-Tastatur an Fernseher anschließen?*

Naja also das sollte eig. schon gehen, bei unseren nachbarn haben die ne Bluetooth tastatur dran. Bin aber grad zu faul zum rüber rennen
Da man mit dem Gerät ins inet gehen kann wäre es ja sinn voll so was einzurichten, oder?!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: USB-Tastatur an Fernseher anschließen?*

Bist du da sicher das da kein Rechner irgendwo steht?


----------



## Taraman (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: USB-Tastatur an Fernseher anschließen?*

Im neben Raum wäre einer, wieso?!


----------



## Herbboy (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: USB-Tastatur an Fernseher anschließen?*

Ja, Sinn würde eine Tastatur manchmal schon machen, zB kann mein Samsung ins Internet. Aber wenn der LCD eine Tastatur nutzen kann, dann würde das 100Pro auch in der Anleitung stehen, da es in jedem Falle etwas besonderes ist. Ansonsten ist der USB ausschließlich für Speichergeräte da.


----------



## Taraman (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: USB-Tastatur an Fernseher anschließen?*

Ok danke für eure Hilfe


----------

